# Mermaid



## CarlBear (Oct 3, 2008)

My First attempt at animating.... Sorry about the noise...the audio needs some tweekage....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope you were going for funny, because that lovely voice coming out of that creepy mermaid is hilarious!

She's a beauty!


----------



## CarlBear (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks...! And with your comment Roxy, my mission was a success!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool! The tots will never want to watch the Little Mermaid ever again!:jol:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

LMAO!!! 
Great Job! because its hilarious and disturbing at the same time!!!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

If this is your FIRST attempt, I'm gonna quit before you get really good at it! Excellent work, gonna make a lot of kids need therapy!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You are one sick, sick pup. I love it. Deliciously hideous. Walt Disney is convulsing in his grave.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Truly creepy! Great job.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Very very nice


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

This is AWESOME
your mouth movements are perfect!
It looks like she really is singing.
I really love the whole thing, it all comes together great.
the body and tail are way cool
Great Job CarlBear


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome! Sick and twisted! Well executed! Two boney thumbs (or fins) way up!

My daughter, who is a big Ariel fan, loves it too.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome job - a very successful first attempt IMO!! Makes me afraid of what you'll do if you turn to Bambi next! What's her name? ScAriel?


----------



## CarlBear (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thanks for the feedback!*

Thanks for all your positive feedback! Considering I am so far behind right now, I needed the boost. Special thanks to Bone to Pick for the name suggestion --- ScAriel.... I love it and have so christened her.:xbones:


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

Outstanding


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great concept...outstanding!!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm honored, CarlBear! ScAriel, go forth and multiply (into more animated props).


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice! What ever you were going for, I would say you git it covered. This is like a Halloween sweet and sour.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent!!!!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

i mustmustmustmustmust have a how to on the tail! OMFG!


----------

